# Beginnings of labor?



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, finally Annie is showing signs of something.
The tail ligaments have started to soften, and she is stretching and flattening her back.
I just noticed her doing this, so how long do you think I have before its full blown labor? Im hoping for at least 12-24 hours X_X
Im so excited though! Finally its happening  
:bun


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahhhh...the age old question   Is she restless and getting up and down and pawing?  Are her girlie parts red and puffy and any change in her udder?  I'm lousy with the ligament thing, but have read that they can come and go....so...no idea...guess you just have to keep an eye on her.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh...the age old question   Is she restless and getting up and down and pawing?  Are her girlie parts red and puffy and any change in her udder?  I'm lousy with the ligament thing, but have read that they can come and go....so...no idea...guess you just have to keep an eye on her.  Good luck!!!!!


She is making the most pathetic soft cooing noises, and she appears to be up and down but no pawing or mucus yet. I think I literally just caught the beginning of it. Her udder has been tight for three days now, things are puppy and slowly seem to be getting darker but not a deep red yet.
I think perhaps tomorrow or sunday, thats my guess!


----------



## madcow (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds pretty close.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

Still nothing, but her sides appear to have sunken in, and i cant feel the baby/babys move anymore.
Shes not eating her hay, but she is eating her grain. Maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, never mind the lack of feeling kids, I just went out to check her and felt someone rolling around and kicking up a storm, although she suddenly has been crying a lot for me and doesn't want me to leave her.
Ligaments are even softer, and her sides are still hollow, but the baby/babys are still on the bottom and have not been "pushed up"

Sorry, writing updates is making me feel less anxious X_X


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, the kids are not moving as much anymore and Annie is really keen on cleaning my face and poking at her side.
Im not sure if that means anything, but there it is! And she gets very upset when I leave.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a ewe right there in the anytime phase.... hope you girl has a healthy kid or two....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Have a ewe right there in the anytime phase.... hope you girl has a healthy kid or two....


I hope so also, this is her, and my first time  
I am so excited i could burst, best of luck to you and your girl


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

Should she be laying down so much? Thats normal right?
And I think the kids are in the middle of positioning themselves, I cant feel them laying down across the bottom of her tummy anymore, but rather in the center, and I think i can only feel hid feet? Not sure...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it is normal.  She is probably uncomfortable and just resting/focusing on the work to come.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yes it is normal.  She is probably uncomfortable and just resting/focusing on the work to come.


Ok good. I am now debating whether or not to stay awake all night, or just stay up till midnight and wake up early.
Either way I am so excited!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2013)

So excited for you!!!  Wishing a safe and non complicated birth


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, this morning there is not much change, though I can feel her entire tail bone now and I cant feel the baby's at all. No movement and yet still no mucus X_X
Do first timers usually take this long? Im going to relax and shes going to pop the thing out when im not there X_X


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)

She is just trying to make you crazy.  First, does she have ligaments? Have her stand up, and if you can feel them at all, even a little, relax for awhile.  Once they are completely gone, then you have less than 12 hours in my experience.  If she is not pushing, no goo, not visibly contracting, she is not in active labor yet and it could be some time yet, even a few days really (hope it isn't for your sake---want me to bring you some coffee?    )


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 17, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is just trying to make you crazy.  First, does she have ligaments? Have her stand up, and if you can feel them at all, even a little, relax for awhile.  Once they are completely gone, then you have less than 12 hours in my experience.  If she is not pushing, no goo, not visibly contracting, she is not in active labor yet and it could be some time yet, even a few days really (hope it isn't for your sake---want me to bring you some coffee?    )


In comparison to my other doe's, it feels like its gone. Im not an expert though so I cant say for sure, but when compared to the others there is practically nothing. 
Omg...Im going to make a pot of tea and drink it all...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, just double checked, no feel of baby, or movement from baby inside, and the ligaments are gone. I doubled checked on my buck and then our nonbred doe Nutmeg and found there ligaments very quickly, but cant find anything on Annie?
Still no mucus or anything like that. Grr...Shes going to torture me for days I just know it...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I thought I saw a small amount of white mucus just now and then she pooped and it was gone T_T
So now im keeping a close eye on her, even closer then before  Ugh, hopefully i'll have some good news soon!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 18, 2013)

that white mucous is probably her plug and they can lose that anytime even a week before birth.  You really wanted to hear that didn't you.  I find the ligaments is the best test along with udder development.  If her ligs are gone and her udder full and almost shiny looking you are very close.  They can go from 0 to 60 real quick.  good luck.  hang in there.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 18, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> that white mucous is probably her plug and they can lose that anytime even a week before birth.  You really wanted to hear that didn't you.  I find the ligaments is the best test along with udder development.  If her ligs are gone and her udder full and almost shiny looking you are very close.  They can go from 0 to 60 real quick.  good luck.  hang in there.


She is arching her back every time she stands up now, is that a push? Or still positioning them?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh she is so pawing at the hay and rubbing her belly against the wall. Shes trying to make a serious nest in the hay mound!!! And shes acting so strange all of a sudden.
No major discharged, but shes really wide back there.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 18, 2013)

Still no lamb here either trying not to over analze every tail raise and belly scratch but its so hard! I can see her out the back door which is very nice


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 18, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Still no lamb here either trying not to over analze every tail raise and belly scratch but its so hard! I can see her out the back door which is very nice


Ugh I feel the same...But shes acting so weird today so I hope that's something.
And now shes cleaning me, omg its so cute!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 19, 2013)

Still no babys yet, or mucus, darn it...However, things are turning red and open, she is not getting up when I walk out to her anymore, she wails when I leave and she is definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

sounds like you are getting close.  I would watch her closely.  Good Luck.


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine is waiting til we leave sat for an overnight trip.....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 19, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Mine is waiting til we leave sat for an overnight trip.....


Shes waiting for me to go see my newborn Romney on Saturday, thats what shes waiting for...Hopefully your girl will be nice and drop them the day before 
Anyway, all she is doing is laying in her nest, not eating hay, and every now then she sighs a big sigh and her sides tighten.
Still no blasted mucus...But at least shes obviously getting ready now it seems.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 20, 2013)

Grrr...She is so waiting for me to leave before she has her kids...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my god I give up...After three  days her ligaments just came back after being gone...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 20, 2013)

Cam someone explain why Annie is staring off into space and yawning so much? I have snuck up on her twice now without even meaning it, she just keeps...zoning.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2013)

She is concentrating on her Lamaze breathing!!! Yeah well, it is a prelabor/labor thing.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 20, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> She is concentrating on her Lamaze breathing!!! Yeah well, it is a prelabor/labor thing.


I made her jump like a spring-buck!!! Ugh...she needs to have her baby! And it better not be tomorrow T_T My husband graduates his corrections officer academy tomorrow and hes not understanding that I cant leave her if shes pushing out a baby >_>


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2013)

And now shes randomly licking and chewing on things? 
Ugh...still no baby!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 24, 2013)

Is false labor possible? Because shes back to normal and off doing her own thing now, no baby, no nesting, and the ligaments are back...


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably they can do false labor.  My ewe that just lambed was having random contractions for about 5 days before she got real about it. and then was sneaky and had them in a 2 hour period when I wasn't looking!  Obviously you haven't completely lost "it" yet so she's still holding out on you.  What seems to me to be a good sign of first stage labor (that 12-24 hour period of contracting to get the cervix open before a baby shows) is that they pace or walk around a whole lot.  It's still hard to know though.  Good luck and we're all waiting with you!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 24, 2013)

We are home...no new lamb...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 24, 2013)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Probably they can do false labor.  My ewe that just lambed was having random contractions for about 5 days before she got real about it. and then was sneaky and had them in a 2 hour period when I wasn't looking!  Obviously you haven't completely lost "it" yet so she's still holding out on you.  What seems to me to be a good sign of first stage labor (that 12-24 hour period of contracting to get the cervix open before a baby shows) is that they pace or walk around a whole lot.  It's still hard to know though.  Good luck and we're all waiting with you!


That is so going to be her...Shes going to surprise me one day with a random kid!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 24, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> We are home...no new lamb...


Ugh, your ewe is as bad as my doe!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm waiting too, she's be kidding me along. Friday night I thought for sure she was going, and I set the alarm clock in the middle of the night to check on her, no kid,,,,, got up early Saturday morning, no kid,,,,, and so far here on Monday no kid,,,, she has dropped, yawing, pawing, peeing, up and down,,, hopefully next couple of days, One good thing with this doe, is that she wasn't to friendly with me, until I put her in the stall, now she lets me pet her, and check her who=who. and doesn't mind I'm in the stall with her, now she trust me, so it will make it a lot easier when the kids come, of course it has snowed about 8.7 inches so i'm sure she'll go now..lol


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 25, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> i'm waiting too, she's be kidding me along. Friday night I thought for sure she was going, and I set the alarm clock in the middle of the night to check on her, no kid,,,,, got up early Saturday morning, no kid,,,,, and so far here on Monday no kid,,,, she has dropped, yawing, pawing, peeing, up and down,,, hopefully next couple of days, One good thing with this doe, is that she wasn't to friendly with me, until I put her in the stall, now she lets me pet her, and check her who=who. and doesn't mind I'm in the stall with her, now she trust me, so it will make it a lot easier when the kids come, of course it has snowed about 8.7 inches so i'm sure she'll go now..lol


Same here! She has pawed everything away from this one corner, shes peeing and pooping up a storm, shes been off her hay since last Friday and only nibbles at it now, she didnt finish her grain today, yet she ate her daily strawberry...Her little milk bags have gotten rounder, yet there softer then they were on friday. The swelling seems to have actually gone down some, and keeps standing up on the side of the pen like, ALL THE TIME. I cant even feel the kids anymore.
Same thing as your doe to, she used to be more stand off ish and now that shes in the kidding pen, she is in love with me and lets me handle her and go over her.
Our does appear to be running us ragged!! There messing with our heads! T_T


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybodys girls make any progress? Mines super uncomfortable today but nothing else....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Anybodys girls make any progress? Mines super uncomfortable today but nothing else....


Mines pawing at the ground more and was doing some serious yoga yesterday but thats about it :/


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2013)

Seriously, what is going on with your goat?? I've been checking here multiple times a day to see if she's kidded yet!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Seriously, what is going on with your goat?? I've been checking here multiple times a day to see if she's kidded yet!


I dont know!!! 
Im not sure wether to say anything  and possibly jinx it...But ill say it.
She was just screaming her head off, and when I went outside to give her a strawberry she started nibbling on and licking the day lights out of my hand. She started pawing at the straw right in front of me this time, and kept jumping up and standing on the side of the pen. She appears very restless, but her ligaments are still there.
I wont jump to any conclusions as she has done this before just not as demandingly...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2013)

I never like to say that an animal is in labor until I see a water bag or a baby. I am also, right at this moment, sitting on a pile of hay in a lambing jug trying to decide if my ewe is in labor or not. I think yes, but we'll see! Good luck with yours!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope my girl does not torture me this way! Haha.

When she gave birth last year, it was her first pregnancy. And she had the baby out within 20 minutes. It went so smoothly and I know it was a lucky thing.
Now pregnant again, this time with 2 or 3 babies at least I am guessing, it is going to be harder I'd imagine. I am getting a baby monitor and putting it in there so I can hear if anything happens. I need to be there and with my luck she'd have them without me! Haha.

I hope the birth goes smoothly and no issues! Excited for you!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

I just checked my goat, and then ran through the house screaming, Adam, ADAM!!! There is mucus!!!! THERE IS MUCUS!!!!! 
*sigh* so now you can all guess what my update is.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I never like to say that an animal is in labor until I see a water bag or a baby. I am also, right at this moment, sitting on a pile of hay in a lambing jug trying to decide if my ewe is in labor or not. I think yes, but we'll see! Good luck with yours!


Full labor yes, same here, but pre labor is what i have been watching since the 15th...OMG she is taking forever T_T
Ill cross my fingers for your ewe!! And im going to sit and wait on Annie.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

littlelambx3 said:
			
		

> I hope my girl does not torture me this way! Haha.
> 
> When she gave birth last year, it was her first pregnancy. And she had the baby out within 20 minutes. It went so smoothly and I know it was a lucky thing.
> Now pregnant again, this time with 2 or 3 babies at least I am guessing, it is going to be harder I'd imagine. I am getting a baby monitor and putting it in there so I can hear if anything happens. I need to be there and with my luck she'd have them without me! Haha.
> ...


I think Annie is just making sure im actually ready...Or shes simply not ready to let it out, the baby could simply be on time out...
Ugh I hope there are no complications, that would be horrible!!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 26, 2013)

hope she's VERY VERY close! (BTW mines out there eating supper.. no mucos or anything seen on my other girls so doubt I'll get that sign)


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything yet? My ewe just had twin girls.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Anything yet? My ewe just had twin girls.


Nothing yet, but I can see her right side randomly kick and bounce as the kid/kids kick as hard as physically possible. Is that normal? Is that a sign that there close? There kicking up close to her spine? i assume that means there in position?
Should I go to be tonight?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Go to bed and relax...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Go to bed and relax...


Well, i tried to go to bed, and then hubby made me mad and I ended up back by the kidding pen, ugh...
Good news is she is sleeping like a rock, and those kids are seriously kicking and brutalizing her poor womb.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

So, the mucus is gone, shes still pawing feverishly, and she ate some of her grain but not all of it...
She is messing with my head, I swear she is doing this just to screw with me...


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 27, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> So, the mucus is gone, shes still pawing feverishly, and she ate some of her grain but not all of it...
> She is messing with my head, I swear she is doing this just to screw with me...


How annoyed are you yet?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

littlelambx3 said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....  ...  ...  
That sums it all up...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

Though I went out and checked her ligaments and they are seriously gone. So, who knows...maybe today., tonight, tomorrow, or Easter sunday


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 27, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Though I went out and checked her ligaments and they are seriously gone. So, who knows...maybe today., tonight, tomorrow, or Easter sunday


According to the Doe Code, it should be about 10 minutes before you are ready to sit down for Easter Dinner.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the good news is that her ligaments are so soft that her tail looks like its about to fall off and constantly flops sideways? Hopefully that means in the next couple of hours I'll at least see some sort of progression... But that is exactly what she will do, wait for Easter... I just know it...


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 27, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> littlelambx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you! Haha. Sometimes the babies can be willing and ready to come out into the world, and the mama just isn't digging it. Hopefully she will make some progress soon. In the mean time, make some tea/coffee and relax if possible.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 27, 2013)

Hang in there.   If you can't even find the ligaments, I mean absolutely no trace of where they ever existed, then get yourself ready for babies in the next 12 hours.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

littlelambx3 said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh...well she escaped her pen while she was out and free ranged in the garage, eating some tea, some sheep food, and the duck food after breaking into there pen.
She nested in the open dog crate...Shes keeping me on my toes....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Hang in there.   If you can't even find the ligaments, I mean absolutely no trace of where they ever existed, then get yourself ready for babies in the next 12 hours.


I cant feel them I think..., and I have checked the other goats to be sure, but...
I am new, so I could be wrong. I really think there gone? T_T


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 28, 2013)

Whelp, there back again.
And she has cleared a third spot in the pen by pawing at it...
I have a goat who has been pawing at the ground, stretching, licking, ligament softening, yawning, not eatting her hay, and curling up on the ground since three weeks ago...
The signs are a lie!!!!!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 28, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> littlelambx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, what a little adventurer you have on your hands. She seems like she is quite a handful! 

When was she bred? Is she past her due date?


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 28, 2013)

I am thinking knowing a estimated due date just complicates every thing  but we have to closer right?


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 28, 2013)

I am thinking knowing a estimated due date just complicates every thing  but we have to closer right?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 28, 2013)

littlelambx3 said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I thought she was bred late October or the beginning of November, but either shes messing with me or I messed up the dates. The other two were bred at the end of December and are due in May. this is her first time, so I am assuming she is just taking a while because of that?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 28, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> I am thinking knowing a estimated due date just complicates every thing  but we have to closer right?


i have no clue anymore, she was just using both of her hooves to clear a spot, bellowing out calls when I left, and I saw mucus again, BUT her ligaments appear to have returned and she is still eating her grain. 
i am half temped to ask if anyone on here lives near me and can stop over just to look at my goat and tell me im not nuts...


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Mar 28, 2013)

Our doe did that. Had come and go ligs and come and go mucus. Drove us nuts for almost 5 weeks.... But the day her ligs were gone gone we had kids around 1 am. Good luck!! 
PS we had a month window she could haven been bred... awful...exact dates ONLY next time


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 29, 2013)

Wishin2BElswheyr said:
			
		

> Our doe did that. Had come and go ligs and come and go mucus. Drove us nuts for almost 5 weeks.... But the day her ligs were gone gone we had kids around 1 am. Good luck!!
> PS we had a month window she could haven been bred... awful...exact dates ONLY next time


Omg, i am not doing this guessing shugablagah again...No way, no way!
My mother talked me into leaving the buck in with them, and I did...Now look at me! Im pulling my hair out!!! Never again!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2013)

Well at least next time you won't have any hair left...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 29, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well at least next time you won't have any hair left...


Yeah thats for sure! 
Today I cleaned her pen, set down fresh hay and sawdust, and she pawed away the entire left hand side of the little pen before she curled up and stayed there. She has never pawed at anything before the 15th, so this is genuinely a new behaviour of hers. I just wish she would make up her mind and just let the kid out!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok...so, her utter has gotten even tighter and appears to be in the begging's of "strutting" 
She is still pawing her little brains out, and her personality has changed. She spooks at the sound of anything strange, and nearly killed herself trying to escape. Now she just hides behind her hay net. 
So, now we will see if she decides to pop the baby out for Easter dinner.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 31, 2013)

any success? My girl is grumpy with her companion...tight udder...seems very uncomfortable. But who knows


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 31, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> any success? My girl is grumpy with her companion...tight udder...seems very uncomfortable. But who knows


Absolutely nothing...Easter dinner went on without interruption. *BLAST YOU ANNIE!!!*
She just wont let it out!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe, like one of my girlfriends, she heard about how painful delivery was and decided she is just won't let it out! She will just stay pregnant forever.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 31, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Maybe, like one of my girlfriends, she heard about how painful delivery was and decided she is just won't let it out! She will just stay pregnant forever.


No no no, shhhh!!! Dont say that!!! She might hear you,  

:

Ugh, but no seriously, I think her hormones are all whacky and since shes a first time mom she just does not know what to do with herself. Ugh...She is driving me nuts though, and now everyone in the house thinks im off my rocker....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

*freezes and doesnt move*
Guys i need your help, I dont want to make any calls...
So I took a picture.





Should i check on her every hour again? The mucus I saw a few days ago was clear and almost jell like. This is thick, creamy white with a tinge of yellow.
She did eat this morning, and she is still doing everything she has been doing for the past four weeks.
What do you think guys? Yay and time to get excited? Or nay and just watch her?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 1, 2013)

It could mean she is about to go.  It could mean she is just messing with you.  Sorry I can't be more helpful, goats are just stinkers.....


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Her lady parts are gone!  looks like the baby could fall out!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It could mean she is about to go.  It could mean she is just messing with you.  Sorry I can't be more helpful, goats are just stinkers.....


Well, everyone will know in a few hours if things progress or not. Im not going to jump to conclusions yet because once I do that then she will suck everything back in and wait another week...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Her lady parts are gone!  looks like the baby could fall out!


I know right!? I wish the bugger would just fall out now....


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 1, 2013)

My Guernsey doe that just kidded did that at least two weeks ago... just saying, may be awhile, stop stressing.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> My Guernsey doe that just kidded did that at least two weeks ago... just saying, may be awhile, stop stressing.


ugh..I know...And with how wishy washy she has been with her signs, I really am leaning towards just watch her and hope for the best.
Omg I just wish she would pop the thing out already!!


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL I know what your talking about!!!  I had a firm date for my doe so didn't go through that BUT I still couldn't wait!  My little twin doelings are just precious and I wouldn't trade them for anything!  Totally worth the wait!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> LOL I know what your talking about!!!  I had a firm date for my doe so didn't go through that BUT I still couldn't wait!  My little twin doelings are just precious and I wouldn't trade them for anything!  Totally worth the wait!


It is April 1st...Who knows, it could be a prank 
I just cant wait to see the little baby's, I have never been, to quote my friend, "trolled" by a goat before. Grr....*looks at Annie* Have it already! You have been pawing for four weeks now!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup! My doe April fooled me!! 

As you can guess, no baby's...We will see tomorrow or the day after, Ugh...This is driving me nuts....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Apr 2, 2013)

The goo in that last picture looks like the plug to me, not like the Amber colored rope of goo that means babies are coming right now.

Do you have a recent picture of her udder? If you can, can you try to pinch the skin of the  udder? If the skin is loose and you can easily get alot of skin between your fingers, I would say her udder hasn't quite boomed yet.

I know how you are feeling right now, I'm going through it myself right now. I've decided to tell her I don't care if she ever kids, and  I'm not gonna bug her anymore. Hopefully she believes me and  I can sneak up on her and  catch her kidding!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 2, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> The goo in that last picture looks like the plug to me, not like the Amber colored rope of goo that means babies are coming right now.
> 
> Do you have a recent picture of her udder? If you can, can you try to pinch the skin of the  udder? If the skin is loose and you can easily get alot of skin between your fingers, I would say her udder hasn't quite boomed yet.
> 
> I know how you are feeling right now, I'm going through it myself right now. I've decided to tell her I don't care if she ever kids, and  I'm not gonna bug her anymore. Hopefully she believes me and  I can sneak up on her and  catch her kidding!!


if thats the case then what was the clear string I saw a few days ago? A a part of the plug and then this is the rest? That would make sense.
Her utter is firm, I can barely get any skin between my fingers so i would say she has not fully gotten there but is getting there. 
I tried that a week ago...It didnt work T_T


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Any updates?


More mucus, a and a bit more discomfort, as well as some more yoga stretches. But im pretty much ruling out the pawing, the yawning, the nesting, and the screaming and personality change because its been a month of that...Shes so weird.
The good news is that she is very interested in Rosies *the sheep* baby, so perhaps that will encourage her to let the thing out.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 4, 2013)

But your not anxious or anything, you really don't care when she has it and you know that baby goats really are not that cute......... RIGHT!!!!  HA HA!!!!  If she starts breathing hard she will be starting, if she is panting with a wide open mouth, hard labor....  anyway that is what my girl did.. the heavy breathing lasted like 4 hours before anything really started.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> But your not anxious or anything, you really don't care when she has it and you know that baby goats really are not that cute......... RIGHT!!!!  HA HA!!!!  If she starts breathing hard she will be starting, if she is panting with a wide open mouth, hard labor....  anyway that is what my girl did.. the heavy breathing lasted like 4 hours before anything really started.


Naw not at all, im calm, collected, not checking on her frequently, or caring...Goat kids are ugly!!
 Yeah right...
*glares at Annie* Have your baby already!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dot, the goat, just went into the pen, hunched her back and 20 minutes later had a baby.  That was it!  No pawing, no nesting, no yelling, no goo, just a big gigantic udder and a hunched back...

Mama popped hers out in the barn.  No goo, no big udder.  Quietly with no fanfare.  Triplets.  Five minutes later her udder was GIGANTIC.  

Jelly Bean was out in the field eating and came over to me and started to pant a bit and headed for home.  Every 100 feet or so, she stopped to breath then when she got home she went into the kidding pen and quietly laid down and popped out a bubble.   She had triplets.  She had a gigantic udder for weeks and a really gigantic udder and a sunken back an hour before kidding.  

Brownie, pawed, nested, panted and made faces...  no yawning, no stretching.   She had a huge udder and a sunken back.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Dot, the goat, just went into the pen, hunched her back and 20 minutes later had a baby.  That was it!  No pawing, no nesting, no yelling, no goo, just a big gigantic udder and a hunched back...
> 
> Mama popped hers out in the barn.  No goo, no big udder.  Quietly with no fanfare.  Triplets.  Five minutes later her udder was GIGANTIC.
> 
> ...


Omg your so lucky!! Mine is making such a big and long show of it...Drama goat at its finest!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 4, 2013)

Your post's subject is "Beginnings of Labor" and it started on 3/15.

That poor goat has been in labor a long time.  Got to be a worlds record


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

The point is, it is a crap shoot!   You know when you know.  The doe knows when she knows and she will only tell you when she is really sure.   And she might not even tell you then.   Or she might not even know.  

Dot is a first freshener.  I don't think she knew.  I put her in the kidding pen  cause she was standing close to it and I thought she might need to be there.  She just looked kind of like she was going to have her kids...   

Mama went into the barn without telling me and quietly had her babies.   She knew and she didn't want anyone else to know.  She waited till all the other goats were out eating and I was in the house.  She hid... to have her babies.

Brownie made a big deal and so I put her in the kidding pen, just in case...

Jelly Bean pretty much told me she needed to go home 'right now'.   It was a LONG WALK.  She held on till we got there, bless her lovely little heart...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Your post's subject is "Beginnings of Labor" and it started on 3/15.
> 
> That poor goat has been in labor a long time.  Got to be a worlds record


I even had the vet come out!!! There as confused as I am! I swear i am not seeing things, shes just throwing false signs all over the place.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 4, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just joking.  I've been reading your thread for a while.

I know you are stressing over it. Thought I would add a little humor.

What's the saying, a "watched pot never boils" ??  Go out of town for a few days.  She'll kid.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The point is, it is a crap shoot!   You know when you know.  The doe knows when she knows and she will only tell you when she is really sure.   And she might not even tell you then.   Or she might not even know.
> 
> Dot is a first freshener.  I don't think she knew.  I put her in the kidding pen  cause she was standing close to it and I thought she might need to be there.  She just looked kind of like she was going to have her kids...
> 
> ...


Yes well my goat lies...A LOT!!!
She lied to me, she lied to the vet, she lied to the goat breeder, she lied to the neighbor... 
Shes enjoying the attention and milking it for as long as she can I think  Shes definitely taking me for a ride that's for sure, then every time I relax she does something new... 
Ive even had people question if she was pregnant, and yes yes she is...shes just being a fruit cake...

Awe, poor Jelly bean! At least she put her mind to it and kept them all in until she got home!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Double reply, sorry about that


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hu? Oh no I appreciated the humor, I didn't reply negatively?  Actually I was laughing when I typed it because you dont know how many people on my end have been pointing out how long shes been in "the beginnings of labor" ugh...
I was just pointing out that im not crazy to make myself feel less crazy,  @_@
I've actually been ignoring her and only checking once in the morning during feeding and once at night. No one can figure out why shes acting like this though, the vets best guess was a hormone fluctuation.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey miss treya is holding onto her lamb still  am starting to wonder about a false pregnancy but....willing to wait it out Bc a later due date is possible


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

BlueMoon,
I have been following your story and have been anxious right along with you.  I can feel your frustration!! I do know my girls (both FF) due dates, but its not making me feel any less crazy. Seems like I have talked to or read about several experienced goat people having difficult kidding seasons this year and it is not helping my anxiety level.  Sure hope your girl has a smooth delivery very soon.  For both your sakes!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Hey miss treya is holding onto her lamb still  am starting to wonder about a false pregnancy but....willing to wait it out Bc a later due date is possible


Thank god Annie is not the only one doing this! I thought for sure she was  
Perhaps they are somehow conspiring together and will have there babys at the same time? >_>


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> BlueMoon,
> I have been following your story and have been anxious right along with you.  I can feel your frustration!! I do know my girls (both FF) due dates, but its not making me feel any less crazy. Seems like I have talked to or read about several experienced goat people having difficult kidding seasons this year and it is not helping my anxiety level.  Sure hope your girl has a smooth delivery very soon.  For both your sakes!


My anxiety is currently turning into curiosity as to why shes been acting like this for over a month now. I cant seem to find anything like it in my research and I even have a lot of people stumped including the vet and breeder. 
Im sure shes just dealing with some serious hormones like the vet said, but still...
My ewe just had her lamb and we didnt even know she was pregnant, that happened very quick and smoothly once we knew what was going on, so I am hoping this will be the same and the strange prolonged behaviour means nothing. 
Im sure your does will be much more easy then my little doe, shes just got some issues at the moment


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the thing.  She is angry that she has to be pregnant for so long.   As a result she is in that wishful thinking stage of pregnancy called,  "when can I put these babies down".    You see, goats are horrible gossips and they are all capricious.  One of the other girls told her a terrible lie and said that if she wished hard enough and went through all the preparation stages of labor she could  trick her little goat body into thinking labor should start RIGHT NOW!  She is just young enough to have believed the lie.  Now all the goats in the neighborhood are laughing behind her back.   BUT since no one really knows her due date she is going to prove them all wrong and keep it up till she really does go into labor.  They she will show them who is going to have the last laugh...

Of course, one of the older, more experienced goats has been keeping track on a secret goat calendar in the barn somewhere and knows when her real due date is and will not tell another soul.  She will wisely support your lovely little girl when the time comes and laugh right along with her.  Unless she is a mean goat...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Here's the thing.  She is angry that she has to be pregnant for so long.   As a result she is in that wishful thinking stage of pregnancy called,  "when can I put these babies down".    You see, goats are horrible gossips and they are all capricious.  One of the other girls told her a terrible lie and said that if she wished hard enough and went through all the preparation stages of labor she could  trick her little goat body into thinking labor should start RIGHT NOW!  She is just young enough to have believed the lie.  Now all the goats in the neighborhood are laughing behind her back.   BUT since no one really knows her due date she is going to prove them all wrong and keep it up till she really does go into labor.  They she will show them who is going to have the last laugh...
> 
> Of course, one of the older, more experienced goats has been keeping track on a secret goat calendar in the barn somewhere and knows when her real due date is and will not tell another soul.  She will wisely support your lovely little girl when the time comes and laugh right along with her.  Unless she is a mean goat...


I just laughed so hard I cried. If I could hug you, I would, because that, THAT was awesome!! 

I totally blame my doe Nutmeg, I totally blame her, shes the one who lied to Annie!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 8, 2013)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> Any news?


Well...Im not sure.
Yesterday she stared eating her hay again, I saw some light brown stuff leaking from her hind end, she STOPPED pawing at the ground, and she STOPPED screaming for me, her udder is tight again, and her ligaments are slightly soft, but not as soft as they have been in the past...
Im not sure if that means shes getting close and my goat is just the weirdest creature on the face of the planet, or if she has finally realized pawing will get her no where fast.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

maybe soon???


----------



## Missy (Apr 8, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Here's the thing.  She is angry that she has to be pregnant for so long.   As a result she is in that wishful thinking stage of pregnancy called,  "when can I put these babies down".    You see, goats are horrible gossips and they are all capricious.  One of the other girls told her a terrible lie and said that if she wished hard enough and went through all the preparation stages of labor she could  trick her little goat body into thinking labor should start RIGHT NOW!  She is just young enough to have believed the lie.  Now all the goats in the neighborhood are laughing behind her back.   BUT since no one really knows her due date she is going to prove them all wrong and keep it up till she really does go into labor.  They she will show them who is going to have the last laugh...
> 
> Of course, one of the older, more experienced goats has been keeping track on a secret goat calendar in the barn somewhere and knows when her real due date is and will not tell another soul.  She will wisely support your lovely little girl when the time comes and laugh right along with her.  Unless she is a mean goat...


----------



## Missy (Apr 8, 2013)

I personally think she is trying to add to the Doe Code. When you are good and fed up with her antics, she is going to secretly and quietly pop out her kids in the middle of the night, when no one is around to witness it.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

Bluemoon its your turn I just got twin ram lambs!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

Well...
Her tail is all gunky, her udder keeps getting bigger and tighter then softens, then it gets a bit bigger and tightens, then it softens, so im not sure if thats just her udder growing or what...
But now every time she stands up on the side of the pen her vulva literally opens and looks like you can stick your hand up there.
Then again, my doe is a fruit cake adding a section to the doe code apparently so im not sure whether or not to think shes close.
The baby is kicking like a kangaroo in there, bouncing her sides like the bottom of a trampoline. Its like its begging her to let it out!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Bluemoon its your turn I just got twin ram lambs!


Yay!! Congrats! I'll go tell Annie to hurry up already!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you aren't crazy yet- she isn't ready.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 10, 2013)

Alright, well we took Annie out for a walk in the front yard and I noticed her udder looks different, so when we brought her in I took pictures!





Shes bigger then she has ever been, and shes never been a very big doe. And you can see the tarp she keeps digging up and dragging across the pen, ohy...




You can kinda see her udder through her fluff. I shaved her WAY back, and it reclaimed its land...Anyway, you can see how shes starting to strut *Maybe?*, her little nippys are pointing out sideways now when yesterday they were simply straight down, and her udders are huge compared to what it was. Sorry, the picture is not the best and its on a na angle which is even worse, but it was the best i could do with her constanrtly turning around to try and lick my face. Shes getting really..."I must clean you!" every time she sees me.
Her ligaments are still soft, not gone yet, but soft.




And this is me asking her nicely to let the baby out...She is gently telling me no...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 10, 2013)

Her udder is developing nicely.  It doesn't look like it is filling just yet but is definitely growing.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 10, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Her udder is developing nicely.  It doesn't look like it is filling just yet but is definitely growing.


Shes driving me nuts, it gets bigger and tighter, then softens, then bigger and tighter, then it softens...Ugh..


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 13, 2013)

So has she had that baby yet?   WE are all dying to know...

Annie,  have that kid!   No one will make fun of you,  NO ONE!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 13, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So has she had that baby yet?   WE are all dying to know...
> 
> Annie,  have that kid!   No one will make fun of you,  NO ONE!


X2!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 13, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So has she had that baby yet?   WE are all dying to know...
> 
> Annie,  have that kid!   No one will make fun of you,  NO ONE!


Nothing...
Though her vulva seems to be getting a bit red-er, again...
Shes diving into her hay, her udder is playing tricks on me, and shes started screaming for me again...
She is seriously making me nuts!!
Shes not pawing anymore either like she used to, she does it almost halfheartedly now, and its to the point that i'm threatening to go in there and get it  
brat let the baby out!!!! Ugh


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Apr 14, 2013)

I soooo wanna see baby pics, but not more than you I'm sure!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jodie is right...she is waiting until you go crazy...stark raving lunatic, pulling out your hair, tantrums...once you reach that point, you will have babies


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is everyone else as anxious to see this baby as I am?
She attacked the dog today, which is NOT her at all...
So perhaps she is getting close? No clue...
Though she appears to be calling for me again. Still havent a clue...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Jodie is right...she is waiting until you go crazy...stark raving lunatic, pulling out your hair, tantrums...once you reach that point, you will have babies


Perhaps I should put on a show in front of her? Throw a bit of hay around and pretend to cry in the corner.  
Maybe that will be enough to convince her to have the baby!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 14, 2013)

I figured it out!   

Cross species breeding.  She had an affair with a bull and she is having a Kidalf.   So the gestation time is longer.   She is ashamed to admit it.   Too late to do anything about it now.   Sorry...


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I figured it out!
> 
> Cross species breeding.  She had an affair with a bull and she is having a Kidalf.   So the gestation time is longer.   She is ashamed to admit it.   Too late to do anything about it now.   Sorry...


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2013)

anything yet????


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 16, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> anything yet????


Well....Shes doing push ups? *edit* this is a link to the video I took of her doing it.
She usually loves her back scratches?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505287812865323

Shes pawing again, so viciously that she toppled her water bucket and dirtied her pen T_T Which I had to clean, again...





Here vulva seems to be changing red, and her ligaments are so soft they are practically gone.





 (Flash drained the color)

I dont understand the push ups though!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 16, 2013)

Well what ever the push ups were she has stopped.
Her ligaments are still practically gone, I can barley feel them. though knowing her this is just another trick...
I will keep my eyes open and tactfully keep an eye on her while keeping a, I don't care, attitude.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

to you
 to annie


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> to you
> to annie


Her ligaments are still soft  and shes starting to zone out again like before.
Im not going to say maybe or I hope because then I might jinx it...
Its probably wishful thinking anyway...
Its little head is the size of the palm of my hand though! I could feel it yesterday morning in her tummy. So cute!!
NOW LET IT OUT ANNIE!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

Omg there gone! The ligaments appear to be 100% gone, but since shes so weird I wont say anything hopeful and ill just sit back and wait.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 17, 2013)

So I had figured that you Annie had been talking to my Rosie about this whole drive the people crazy and keep them on their toes. I now kow how they are talking. They are useing the same method as the dogs in 101 dalmations!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

It is probably a trick...But her ligaments are still gone and now shes passing a thick white strand that could be the rest of the plug.
 
Cross your fingers, but dont hold your breath!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> So I had figured that you Annie had been talking to my Rosie about this whole drive the people crazy and keep them on their toes. I now kow how they are talking. They are useing the same method as the dogs in 101 dalmations!


They must be!!! Cleaver little girls!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bun  
ITS A BOY!! Pictures soon to follow!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 17, 2013)

:bun


----------



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, sounds like she really took you on a roller coaster ride!  After reading the whole thread, I'm thankful I had exact dates on my two girls this year.  Congratulations on your long-awaited kid!  (BTW, he deserves an amazing name after all that- maybe something connected with patience or fortitude?   )


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

Seriously?????????????????????????????????????????

you are for real rright....   Im waiting for pics


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

finally!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, and now for the long awaited pictures of Boomer, Annies little boy...





After months of research, going to farms, talking to breeders who both bottle raise and natural raise, and reading books, we decided to bottle raise the babies. Nutmeg is our only naturally raised goat, and she is a ....brat... 
And she was handled, loved and very well cared for. Now I have to chase her, pin her, and ugh...No, im sorry im going to be selfish I just cant deal with another pain in the  




Hes got some very pretty markings though  and what a pair of lungs!! Omg!! 




We brought him inside for a moment because I couldnt find the Iodine, hehe, he surprised us. He promptly peed on the carpet...




Back outside we go! DH and I were just on our way out to bring ducks in and close the goat pen up, when I checked on her and watched her water break. I yelled at DH to grab a towel and he told me: "No, I want to see!" 
Then DH dried the little boy off, milked mom, and bottle fed the baby. He was very proud of himself.




He is 3/4 Lamancha, and 1/4 Nubian.  and now hes snuggled up next to my knee, and Annie is eating her strawberry's.
FINALLY!!! Annie decided to let the little bugger out,  Finally!!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 17, 2013)

It's about time! What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, your OP was on 3/15 with a subject of "beginnings of labor"

She has officially set a new worlds record of for being in labor 

Baby is very pretty.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 17, 2013)

Give Annie a very big HUG from me.  She did it, but has no proof for the other goats.  She needs emotional support.  NO ONE WILL BELIEVE that she had a baby.   NO ONE!   She needs some extra love.   

The baby is adorable, BTW!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> OK, your OP was on 3/15 with a subject of "beginnings of labor"
> 
> She has officially set a new worlds record of for being in labor
> 
> Baby is very pretty.


Omg, you can say that again! I thought I was loosing my mind for a while there


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Give Annie a very big HUG from me.  She did it, but has no proof for the other goats.  She needs emotional support.  NO ONE WILL BELIEVE that she had a baby.   NO ONE!   She needs some extra love.
> 
> The baby is adorable, BTW!


I will give her a hug and another strawberry for you, ok?
I will also make sure to tell the goats to leave poor Annie alone  She played me good, and worked really hard to have him!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> It's about time! What a cutie! Congrats!


You can say that again!!  
Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a wonderful GOAT QUEEN MUM  BlueMoonFarms


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 18, 2013)

:


He is adorable! Congratulations!!! Finally.  Now a little rest for you...except for the bottle feeding schedule, and the milking schedule?..I am loving every sleepless moment of it! Enjoy!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> He is adorable! Congratulations!!! Finally.  Now a little rest for you...except for the bottle feeding schedule, and the milking schedule?..I am loving every sleepless moment of it! Enjoy!


I was just about to say, "what sleep???" XD
I have two more does due next month X_X
May 24th and May 30th ^^
I have there conception dates!! I witnessed them!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats on finally having that baby arrive!!!  He's a cutie 

Now you can add another chapter to the book of Doe Code


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Apr 18, 2013)

So very exciting! What a beautiful boy, and I LOvE the name!  We have our first 2 that are going to kid in July, now I'm thinking bottle babies are the way to go, how in the world do I keep them separate from Mum?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2013)

Blarneyeggs said:
			
		

> So very exciting! What a beautiful boy, and I LOvE the name!  We have our first 2 that are going to kid in July, now I'm thinking bottle babies are the way to go, how in the world do I keep them separate from Mum?


Well, baby is currently in a little pen in the kitchen Lol 
Mom is back outside, and she is convinced I am her baby.
We also took him away right away, and allowed her to clean us. Then we spent some time with her, milked her, and let her know we loved her. *a bin of raspberries  and some strawberry's and licorish treats*
Thats what we did anyway. Best of luck with your baby!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2013)

Little baby went outside today! 




And he decided to take on the car! He won of course. Scared it away like a tough man!




He followed us everywhere, it was adorable!!!




And of course hes already posing.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Apr 20, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6998_img_0774.jpg
> Little baby went outside today!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6998_img_0773.jpg
> And he decided to take on the car! He won of course. Scared it away like a tough man!
> ...


Very Handsome!  And I'm jealous of all that green grass.


----------



## sevlep1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I read this tread and OMG it was like watching a movie (and myself in the same situation). I went page by page thinking the baby will be on the next page! But alas, no baby.... this continues page after page after page, and THEN FINALLY a baby! I am exhausted just reading all you went through! I am happy for you but sad because I am going through the same tribulation! I don't even know how to check ligaments properly. Dear lord my Niya is never going to have this kid!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 19, 2013)

sevlep1 said:
			
		

> I read this tread and OMG it was like watching a movie (and myself in the same situation). I went page by page thinking the baby will be on the next page! But alas, no baby.... this continues page after page after page, and THEN FINALLY a baby! I am exhausted just reading all you went through! I am happy for you but sad because I am going through the same tribulation! I don't even know how to check ligaments properly. Dear lord my Niya is never going to have this kid!


Deep breath, when you start crying and screaming in front of the goat then that's when they will have there kid. XD
You will know once the ligs are gone, its really amazing how GONE they actually get. If you want to learn how the ligs soften as the pregnancy progresses just feel them every day, and then when they are gone gone, they will be gone hehe


----------



## sevlep1 (Jul 20, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> sevlep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried to figure out the ligament thing and I dont think I am doing it correctly. I wish she would just get it over with lol she is driving me nuts!  maybe if I continue to feel around her tail/rump daily I will see a difference and learn what I am looking for. oh the joy lol


----------

